# Morels in Hermann



## eightpondfarm (Apr 22, 2013)

Two doz, most greys only found six yellows, (only one of them nice and large) last Thursday. Have looked every day since to no avail. Hoping for good luck tomorrow as the temps tonight should be high enough to keep the ground right temps. private land, so i know no one else is getting them..... 

strange year.... weather up, weather down. poor little morels just don't understand!!


----------

